# Looking for sound file



## MyraMains (5 mo ago)

jaege said:


> Got it. Thanks.


Hello to everyone out there.
I am brand new on this site, and have the same desire to add sound to my Grave Yard this year, but, I have absolutely Zero knowledge of anything to do when it comes to audio.
Having said that, I am looking for a sound track, that will play continuously of Wolves howling or Witches cackling, or ghosts booing and moaning etc.
I am certainly not looking for the corny stuff, that can be found at any Walmart or Drug store.
I am just looking for the One continuous sound, a sound track that will play over and over again until I turn it off.
Im just looking for a spooky back ground sound, to add to my creepy grave yard.
I've hunted year after year for something, and to date, have found absolutely nothing, but the same old corny stuff, that can be found anywhere.
Can any of you help me out , with a sound track that will work for me?
I'll Love you forever, if you can help me out.
I would be running it off my Lap Top or my CD player ( does that sound dated....CD player? lol) .
Thanks in advance.
Cheers


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Wolves...witches...ghosts... sounds pretty much like my soundtrack, so I'll attach it here. 

You can give it a shot - if nothing else, report back what crap it is and maybe make me consider redoing it lol. This was a lot of freely downloadable sounds from the internet and I mixed them up in audacity. Several sounds from soundbible.com and they say "must give credit" - so hopefully this is that and it won't run afoul of any copyright. Maybe go to their website and click on some ads if you like this.

It's 5 minutes long, so you'll need to set your media player to loop/repeat, but there is a bit of a fade out on each end, so the restart/replay shouldn't be too obvious. I tried to get a fairly wide dynamic range, so it has sort of a low ambiance with some screams and howls that stand out pretty loud. I also tried to do some pretty good stereo separation, so if you can, definitely do a stereo set up and try to get your speakers fairly far apart - it would sound like howling / screaming /thunder coming from different directions, etc. 

PS - Looks like the site is going to give me some grief over uploading an .mp3 file. So it's attached as a .pdf. Rename that back to .mp3 on your end and it should work.


----------



## drdragonpaul (9 mo ago)

MyraMains said:


> Hello to everyone out there.
> I am brand new on this site, and have the same desire to add sound to my Grave Yard this year, but, I have absolutely Zero knowledge of anything to do when it comes to audio.
> Having said that, I am looking for a sound track, that will play continuously of Wolves howling or Witches cackling, or ghosts booing and moaning etc.
> I am certainly not looking for the corny stuff, that can be found at any Walmart or Drug store.
> ...


----------



## fordesanders (Aug 8, 2014)

MyraMains said:


> Hello to everyone out there.
> I am brand new on this site, and have the same desire to add sound to my Grave Yard this year, but, I have absolutely Zero knowledge of anything to do when it comes to audio.
> Having said that, I am looking for a sound track, that will play continuously of Wolves howling or Witches cackling, or ghosts booing and moaning etc.
> I am certainly not looking for the corny stuff, that can be found at any Walmart or Drug store.
> ...


I'm not a tech person so what I use is pretty simple and basic. I have a old CD player/radio. Perfect Storm for lightning and sound effects and an old Apple Ipod for my zombie sounds.
The Perfect storm also comes with a CD that is about an hour or so long so you wouldn't need anything else if your good with just lightning sounds.

The set up is easy. Your plug a small work light to create lightning into the Perfect storm box. ( Note you can place the work light on the ground and point it up into trees for best effect. I see people hang the work light in the trees to create the lightning and it's a lot of work and I think is less effective because , one you can see the worklight in the tree and two light moves at the speed of light so having it on the ground point up gives you the same flash.) You place your CD player next to the perfect storm box. The way the perfect storm works is it has a sensor that when the CD makes a lightning sound it causes your work light to flash a bright flash and when the lightning is rumbling the sensor hears that and the light is flickering and less intense so it really mimics the sound to the light beautifully. The CD they provide is just lightning and I think some wind or you can do as I do and use the recording from the Horror CD and use Spooky Forest Sound effects which has wind, lightning, and a few owls, cats and dogs. The Spooky forest sound is only 7 minutes long so I burned a cd that has it recorded 11 times so it runs for almost 2 hours. If the CD player isn't loud enough for you it's easy to hook up outdoor speakers to the output jack of your CD player
Last I have zombi sounds that I recorded from Mike Koenig Zombie Horde and put it on a old Ipod and it's only about 40 seconds long but it just loops and the iPod has an output jack that I have hooked up to simple computer speakers. I have the Zombie sounds and my Zombies connect to a motion sensor so the Zombies and zombie sound only goes on when a car passes the haunt. See attachments. This is my haunt that gives you and Idea of the sound. 



. Note: The bells at the beginning I added to the YouTube movie and there is one zombie coming out of one of the crypts that has its own sound.


----------



## Graveyard Tracks (Sep 14, 2018)

I created an ambient track for our graveyard when we were doing a Storm Witch theme, it may be too subtle for you or just not right for your graveyard, but you can listen on SoundCloud and see —


__
https://soundcloud.com/graveyardtracks%2Fstormwitch-ambient-graveyard-track

The upside is that's it's 43 minutes long so it takes a little longer to tire of it...

If you use it, it's best with elevated speakers set very wide apart and set back in the graveyard.

If the link is wonky, it's on SoundCloud /graveyardtracks/stormwitch-ambient-graveyard-track


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

Graveyard Tracks said:


> I created an ambient track for our graveyard when we were doing a Storm Witch theme, it may be too subtle for you or just not right for your graveyard, but you can listen on SoundCloud and see —
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I absolutely love this. I downloaded it and added some distant church bells, some whispering ghosts, and some distant organ music. I have been wanting to upgrade the audio for my yard for years and now thanks to you it sounds great! I cannot tell you how much I appreciate you posting this and I hope it is ok that I am using it.


----------

